# Crazy Web/Burrow thread



## BrotherM213 (Nov 26, 2008)

I was looking at my a. versicolors web structure and was wondering what other peoples T's were building.  Anyone have any crazy webs or burrows??


my A. Versi's web:

When I got her she made this web 







about two weeks after she was done she moved into the corner and made this web













She molted, ate once two weeks after her molt, stopped eating for about a month then began making her web on top, connecting it to the previous one. molting again a month after that


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 27, 2008)

skeleton leg






OBT


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 27, 2008)

i love the heavy webbers


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 27, 2008)

that versi made some hell of a web damn it! i want my avic to get to that point too -.- xD


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 27, 2008)

It blew my mind how much she was webbing.  My other avics aren't that active.  My male A. Avic didn't make a web for the first 3 months I had him.  Only until he needed to molt, did he make a web. I think she just has a hyperactive disorder.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 27, 2008)

i think its a versicolor thing. mine webs just as much


----------



## johnharper (Nov 27, 2008)

Jesters_pipe

That looks like some really nice caging where did you get it? The whole avic species is on my wish list. How are the baby ones I have read about s.a.d.s  on here alot about them when they are smaller.

John


----------



## samthebugman (Nov 27, 2008)

AWESOME thread! I'll have to get some pics to play aswell!  

I love that E.murinus shot!


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 27, 2008)

johnharper said:


> Jesters_pipe
> 
> That looks like some really nice caging where did you get it? The whole avic species is on my wish list. How are the baby ones I have read about s.a.d.s  on here alot about them when they are smaller.
> 
> John


I build my tanks from scratch usually and I get the plexi as scrap from work. I just threw it together when she arrived. but as for the slings I haven't lost one yet.  all avics I've owned have lived.  My brother on the other hand had three versi slings die on him for no aparent reason.


----------



## pandinus (Nov 28, 2008)

A. versicolor






Chilobrachy sp.












John


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 28, 2008)

Love the webs...


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 28, 2008)

plz keep this thread up xDD i love this bros 

//Tiago


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 28, 2008)

BIG 8.5" C. crawshayi burrow





Aphonopelma hentzi burrow





Another hentzi burrow (sling)





2nd female crawshayi burrow





Cyriopagopus ssp. "blue"'s


----------



## Singbluemymind (Nov 28, 2008)

god i love those sing blue's


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 28, 2008)

Austin S. said:


> BIG 8.5" C. crawshayi burrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 29, 2008)

C. Brachycephalus female


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 29, 2008)

wooww... that is amazing as hell :O

more more more   :worship:     :clap:   

//Tiago


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 29, 2008)

Jesters_pipe said:


> Austin S. said:
> 
> 
> > BIG 8.5" C. crawshayi burrow
> ...


----------



## Harrod (Nov 29, 2008)

Jesters_pipe said:


> I build my tanks from scratch usually and I get the plexi as scrap from work. I just threw it together when she arrived. but as for the slings I haven't lost one yet.  all avics I've owned have lived.  My brother on the other hand had three versi slings die on him for no aparent reason.


It's true I can't keep A. versicolor alive to save my life. No problems with any other though.....

MM C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 30, 2008)

Harrod said:


> MM C. cyaneopubescens


Is that an older pic??  I thought that male died??


----------



## Emilyloulou (Nov 30, 2008)

not good photos due to using my phone, i broke my camera lasy week 

Chilobrachy bermensis (spelling?)















Emily


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 4, 2008)

more pics bro's xD

I love this. 


//Tiago


----------

